# Do the MAC perfumes last?



## calliestar (Jul 30, 2006)

I am definately interested in getting one of the MAC fragrances because they are fairly inexpensive and I am in LOVE with everything MAC at the moment, but I was wondering how their lasting power is.  Since it's MAC I would assume that they'd be pretty good, but I wanted to get eveyrone's opinions.  Do they last pretty much as long as most perfume?  Better, worse?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 30, 2006)

Not so good with the lasting power.  But...they are relatively inexpensive and small so you can bring them with and reapply when you need to.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 31, 2006)

In my experience:  NOPE, they don't last long at all.  I bought Turquatic after falling in love with it at the counter.  I was so disappointed with its lack of staying power that I wrote to MAC and told them.  They sent me a very nice letter, apologizing for my disappointment, and told me that they were sending me a refund check under seperate cover.  I never received it. (That was about a year ago.)


----------

